# Recommended hikes in Bethel ME area, for this weekend



## prisnah (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone got any recommendations on what/where to hike this coming weekend Sept. 27/28 in the Bethel, ME area? +/-30mins. 

I'm looking for something pretty difficult if possible. I've already done Table Rock and Mt. Will this year, so exclude those please. I'm not sure what else is out there, so help/beta would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm interested also.  Mt will is all I have done recently there.  pm sent


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 22, 2008)

Go up Old Speck Mountain in Grafton Notch State Park.  Follow The Eyebrow Trail, which comes back to Old Speck Trail, and to the summit of Old Speck Mountain at 4170'.  It's about four miles, and a pretty good challenge, and really nice views!


----------



## prisnah (Sep 22, 2008)

Was actually considering that......thanks. keep em coming folks.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 22, 2008)

Consider the Baldies Loop just across the state line in NH if the weather is good, stunning views, exposed ridges and a long hike.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd recommend the Baldpates. It's a pretty easy climb up from Grafton Notch and the views from the exposed peaks are excellent.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 23, 2008)

Just to be clear:
Baldpates are generally an out-and-back on the AT north of Old Speck from Grafton Notch (Rte 26).
Baldfaces have a nice loop trail over them, and are off Rte 113 south of Gilead, ME.
Both are beautiful, open peaks with lots of rock and ledge, exposure to the weather, and immense views.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 24, 2008)

*what about...*



prisnah said:


> Anyone got any recommendations on what/where to hike this coming weekend Sept. 27/28 in the Bethel, ME area? +/-30mins.
> I'm looking for something pretty difficult if possible. I've already done Table Rock and Mt. Will this year, so exclude those please. I'm not sure what else is out there, so help/beta would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


prisnah...
...What about hiking/climbing the _other_ side of Mt. Will...eh'!??
Baldfaces look like definitely _nice_ views...


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 24, 2008)

bigbog said:


> Baldfaces look like definitely _nice_ views...



 They don't suck


----------



## Telemechanic (Sep 25, 2008)

I hiked the Grafton Loop trail back in August and was surprised by the great views from Sunday River Whitecap and Puzzle Mountain.  Puzzle would be an easy up and back day hike.  Sunday River Whitecap is more isolated.  If by difficult you mean a 17 to 20 mile day, you could hike from Grafton Notch to the southeastern trailhead and summit Old Speck and Sunday River Whitecap.

In the other direction for hikes, Goose Eye in the Mahoosucs is hard to beat.  The Wright Trail does a loop over the East Peak via the A.T./ Mahoosuc Trail.  The trailhead is on the Sunday River Rd. (Becomes Ketchum Rd.- becomes Bull Branch Rd.) about 9 miles from the Sunday River Brewing Company


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Goose Eye may have the best vew in the area, Old Speak, the highest unless you venture into the Carters or Presidentials & that involves a bit longer ride.  

everything listed sounds good.


----------

